# Corporate Code question for Embassy Suites



## JackieD (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello,
I have a question about using codes. I frequently use codes for rental cars and have never had a problem. I found a corporate code for the Embassy Suites that works for my dates.  It only saves $60 over the whole stay but parking is an additional $29/night. There's probably less expensive options but this place includes a great location, enough beds for 5 of us and cooked breakfast.  I called the hotel itself (not the 800 #) and asked what 'proof' I would need to use this code.  I made it clear that I found it on the internet.  She said that as long as the reservation didn't say I had to provide something (like a membership card or a coupon), I wouldn't need anything...just my printed confirmation.  Normally I would just take a chance but it is on a credit card with a 24 hr cancellation.  The confirmed reservation does say:

FAMILY-WIDE 10 (NON-COMMISSIONABLE)
Travel Agent:  AFFILIATE PRGM/DO NOT USE 

My DH thinks that's just for their internal system to know it's not a commissionable travel agent reservation.

What do you well traveled TUGGERS think?

Thanks!!


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 13, 2010)

We stay at the Embassy Suites quite frequently as well as other Hilton properties. You should be OK. They will say when making the reservation if you need to produce any proof. It should also say it on the confirmation.

Just make sure that you print out the confirmation and take it with you. Everybody should always do this.


----------

